# Deployment Clasp



## GoNz0

brought a genuine vostok europe leather strap with deployment clasp to replace the rubber strap my ekranoplan came with. trouble is the deployment clasps utter crap. if i bend my wrist inwards it pushes one side of the release and it opens.

been looking around and have seen these http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Deployment_Clasps.html

wondering if anyone has one and do they snap open and closed ?

I can't see a release like my crappy VE one.


----------



## inskip75

If the double ended ones are the same as Roy uses on his straps then I have two and they are fine - bit tricky to fasten but no big deal


----------



## Roamer Man

GoNz0 said:


> brought a genuine vostok europe leather strap with deployment clasp to replace the rubber strap my ekranoplan came with. trouble is the deployment clasps utter crap. if i bend my wrist inwards it pushes one side of the release and it opens...


Decades ago I bought a nice s/steel bracelet for my very first Roamer. It popped open once when I was doing press-ups, and somehow the watch ended up under my palm, face down and....crunch!


----------



## normdiaz

I have used two deployant buckles on leather straps, one double-butterfly with push-button release from International Watchman and a single-fold snap type purchased used. Never had one pop open unintentionally.


----------



## GoNz0

it would seem that the vostok one is very cheap, i looked at my old citizen one and its impossible for it to open by pushing one side unlike the vostok.


----------



## jasonm

De-ploy-ant.....


----------



## GoNz0

:to_become_senile:


----------



## Lampoc

De-ploy-ment.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Straps_with_Deploy_Clasps.html

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/deployant

We're not French you know


----------



## normdiaz

Lampoc said:


> De-ploy-ment.
> 
> http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Straps_with_Deploy_Clasps.html
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/deployant
> 
> We're not French you know


This definition source shows no horological connection for "deployment". Do you have one that does?

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/deployment

And this from chronocentric.com: "Deployant Clasp

a clasp mechanism for use with watch straps. This allows a leather or other watch strap to operate similar to a watch bracelet. This gives a nicer, more finished appearance than the traditional tang-type buckle on most straps. Sometimes mistakenly called a 'deployment' clasp."


----------



## Stinch

This was recently dicussed here. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68896

Deployment is English. Deployant is French. We dont call a wrist watch a montre-bracelet...


----------



## normdiaz

Stinch said:


> This was recently dicussed here. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68896
> 
> Deployment is English. Deployant is French. We dont call a wrist watch a montre-bracelet...


I thought phy6girl's post in your referenced thread expressed/summarized the discussion well:

"I wasn't trying to be pedantic, I thought I was adding to the discussion by explaining that 'deployment' is not in any way incorrect, in spite of what it might conjure up in the mind of any individual person. It's simply the english equivalent of the french word.

The french verb 'dÃ©ployer' means to unfold, from this, dÃ©ployant is derived, and the english versions are deploy and deployment.

DÃ©ployer is sometimes a military reference as well in french (but not remotely exclusively - exactly as in english) - but of course, that does not make it incorrect when used to describe a watch band that unfolds.

I personally don't care for french words pronounced as though they are actually english, so I say it in french, or else I say 'deployment'. And I hear the same variations among other people in NYC and London (where I primarily shop for watches), and this is the first time I have heard anyone insist that it must be said in only one language. But of course I encourage people to say it the way that they want."


----------



## Stinch

I agree with you norm. Obviously as French is spoken in Switzerland many internal watch will have French names and possibly no English equivalent. When it comes to the watch itself, the strap or the bracelet we use English terms in English speaking countries. Nobody seems to object to buckle which is boucle in French but for some reason or other somebody has decided Deployment is wrong and some people :duh: believe them!


----------



## normdiaz

Stinch said:


> I agree with you norm. Obviously as French is spoken in Switzerland many internal watch will have French names and possibly no English equivalent. When it comes to the watch itself, the strap or the bracelet we use English terms in English speaking countries. Nobody seems to object to buckle which is boucle in French but for some reason or other somebody has decided Deployment is wrong and some people :duh: believe them!


According to Merriam-Webster, the verb form "deploy" may also have a French origin (for whatever that's worth):

"Origin of DEPLOY

French dÃ©ployer, literally, to unfold, from Old French desploier, from des- dis- + ploier, plier to fold â€" more at ply

First Known Use: 1616"

The "to unfold" part seems to be more connected to a horological application, IMHO.


----------



## Stinch

Think I'll just call them folding clasps. The best one I had was the original one fitted to my Omega Chronostop. Still have the Chronostop but sadly not the folding clasp!

Cheers Roger


----------



## KevG

Score one for Roger, folding clasp sounds right


----------



## GoNz0

i should have it back in about a week, steve at rytetimes fixing the 24 hour dial and giving it a full service at the same time, then i can measure up and see what options i have.

for the price of the strap i am less than happy at the qaulity of the included clasp compared to my cheap citizen, at least you have to push both sides in on that to release.


----------



## Chromejob

GoNz0 said:


> ... Been looking around and have seen these http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Deployment_Clasps.html
> 
> wondering if anyone has one and do they snap open and closed ?
> 
> I can't see a release like my crappy VE one.


I have one or two of Roy's friction (no button) deployant clasps, and they are excellent quality/value. I don't like butterfly friction clasps, have one on my Vostok and hand-notched leather band, but for single-fold clasps it's easy to use. If you have small wrists, you might consider Hirsch clasps, as the hinge area has a more pronounced curve. One of Hadley-Roma's single-folds fits fine on one of my watches, hurts my wrist on another -- Hirsch to the rescue.

It differs from one strap to another (length of the two pieces), not to mention the size of the watch head, so I've found you sometimes have to try different combinations to find ideal pairing.

LOL at all this arguing of terms ... so if you say "deployment" vice "deployant" (and to-MAH-tohz vice to-MAY-toes, I presume), what do you call the rehaut?


----------

